# how to prepare oats



## assassin (May 10, 2006)

i bought some oats for the first time i try them but i really don't know what's the easiest and best way to prepare them ,,, that'll be my first meal at the morning so i guess i'll choose the most time efficient way......the method written on the box is to boil them with water or milk for 5 minutes.. iwas wondering could i boil some water in the boiler and pour it with the oats and leave it for a couple of minutes ..???or i must put it on the fire??


----------



## kdawgster (May 10, 2006)

I pour a cup or 2 of oats in a bowl, add milk and a few tbsp of peanut butter and eat it like cereal. If you like peanut butter, you will love this. I've heard of some people adding a teaspoon of cocoa powder as well. I don't eat oats any other way because I like this so much!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Two options....

1) Do as you said...boil some water and add it to the oats...cover and let sit while you prep yourself for the morning.

2) Add water and oats in a bowl both cold and put it in the microwave....set it and forget it!  Once your done getting ready in the morning you breakfast is ready and slightly cooled.

As for seasonings...any for of artificial sugar I have found tastes better in the oats after it has slightly cooled...cinnimon is the other way around...I feel it needs to be warmed to get its full flavor.  Chop a bit of apple, some cinn,  and throw all that in a bowl with water & oats and nuke it!  Best thing ever!!


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Add water and oats in a bowl both cold and put it in the microwave....QUOTE]
> 
> 
> wow    how did i forget about the microwave ...cool thnx bud that really helped


----------



## MACCA (May 11, 2006)

Spot on with the microwave, simple for me really as it told me on the bag of scottish oats i bought, powdered skimmed with mine and chuck in some dried fruit just to give it some more taste....lovely just had some actually..


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

MACCA said:
			
		

> Spot on with the microwave, simple for me really as it told me on the bag of scottish oats i bought, powdered skimmed with mine and chuck in some dried fruit just to give it some more taste....lovely just had some actually..



yeah nice idea about the powdered skimmed .....i'll try this too


----------



## scbz01602 (May 11, 2006)

there are actually so many ways to eat them, experiement, and you will find pretty sweet recipes


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2006)

nuke the oats in the microwave, then throw in a scoop of your protein pwoder dry after. Mix with alittle milk.


----------



## Action-Jackson (May 12, 2006)

I prefer the stove top instead of the microwave.


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2006)

takes too long


----------



## Action-Jackson (May 12, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> takes too long


I guess I'm just patient


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2006)

2 scoops whey 1cup oats 1/2 cup of water blend the water and whey pour over oats mix up and it looks like a candy and tastes pretty good also. I bet you could shape it into a bar and let it sit for 3-4 hours and would have a protein bar. I think that whey is supposed to be eaten soon after water is added.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2006)

I just pour the oats and milk and stick it in the microwave. Takes 3 minutes tops.


----------



## assassin (May 13, 2006)

what about a tbs of honey ....i used the powderd milk today it was quite easier


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2006)

I thought the protein would denature if put into the microwave.


----------



## assassin (May 13, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I thought the protein would denature if put into the microwave.




i bought a stupid brand of whey it was from france (eafit 95+ milk and egg) it never dissolves in the shake so i tried once to use heated water ..it transformed to gum like and never dissolved but i guess something like 100%whey ( optimum)  will work well......i don't think also it may lose any nutrients...


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> i bought a stupid brand of whey it was from france (eafit 95+ milk and egg) it never dissolves in the shake so i tried once to use heated water ..it transformed to gum like and never dissolved but i guess something like 100%whey ( optimum)  will work well......i don't think also it may lose any nutrients...



why not just wait until after the stuff is cooked?


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I thought the protein would denature if put into the microwave.



I mix in my whey in after I microwave the milk and oats.


----------



## leg_press (May 13, 2006)

kdawgster said:
			
		

> I pour a cup or 2 of oats in a bowl, add milk and a few tbsp of peanut butter and eat it like cereal. If you like peanut butter, you will love this. I've heard of some people adding a teaspoon of cocoa powder as well. I don't eat oats any other way because I like this so much!



Raw Oats Yeurk! no way!

I either have a whole grain cereal (cherios etc) or I have oats but they fill me and make me feel bloated, which I cant stand.


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2006)

cheerios?? 

Why not lucky charms? Or Frankenberry?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> takes too long



5 minutes is too long?


----------



## leg_press (May 13, 2006)

I'll have any cereal which uses the whole grain and is low in sugar and salt, wheatbix, shredding wheat etc. Cheerios arent that bad and u cant get lucky charms in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2006)

Compare oat's glycemic index to almost any cereal and you'll see why most eat oats.


----------



## assassin (May 14, 2006)

sometimes i use a tbs of honey with the milk+oats...it's cool


----------



## assassin (May 14, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Compare oat's glycemic index to almost any cereal and you'll see why most eat oats.




also it has a good amount of protein and makes u feel filled for a while,has a good amount of fibers and minerals ........as it is a whole grain.....also very low glycemic index


----------



## Willsnarf (May 14, 2006)

natural yoghurt, raw oats, sultanas and a little bit of honey.....gorgeous!, specially if u let the raisens soak overnight

Will


----------



## Favre (May 14, 2006)

Old Fashioned oats for breakfast every single day forever. .5 to 1 cup of oats, add water and nuke for 1 - 1.5 minutes and eat. Mmmmm. I'm in such a hurry for work, things like this are great. I'm stuck steaming broccoli and putting it into a plastic bag and eating it while driving to work.


----------



## leg_press (May 14, 2006)

I'm only 135lbs which I no is pretty light, if I eat oats in the morning I feel sluggish all day and dont feel like eating anything thats why I compromise and eat a wholegrain breakfast cereal.


----------



## assassin (May 14, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> I'm only 135lbs which I no is pretty light, if I eat oats in the morning I feel sluggish all day and dont feel like eating anything thats why I compromise and eat a wholegrain breakfast cereal.




me too ,, i only eat 1/4 cup(50grams) and add milk and eat some boiled eggs

i can't ever eat more oats than that


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2006)

allergy?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 15, 2006)

Cooking the oats and eating them will really fill you up. You can eat them raw there is no problem with that. I am never hungry in the morning and my solution is a shake which i've been doing for the past couple of years.

Oats+protein powder+EVOO or Natty PB+ Skim milk or water + Fruit (i usually use apple or pear). Throw in a food processor/blender. Blend on high for several seconds. Drink. It makes a thick and slightly grainy shake, but a very convienant way of getting required cals in you in the morning. Start with a small shake and work your way up.

assassin, this way you can use any protein powder even ones that dont blend well otherwise.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

I used to just eat them raw with milk. I liked them.


----------



## leg_press (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas guys, tried blending oats before and I didnt like it 1 bit, I am making steady gains atm so I think I am gonna stick with my wholegrain cereal to be quite honest.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 16, 2006)

Hrmm, I'm kinda thinking about trying whey, milk, strawberries and oats in a bowl like cereal... Would that work out well, or just be gross?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (May 16, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> i bought some oats for the first time i try them but i really don't know what's the easiest and best way to prepare them ,,, that'll be my first meal at the morning so i guess i'll choose the most time efficient way......the method written on the box is to boil them with water or milk for 5 minutes.. iwas wondering could i boil some water in the boiler and pour it with the oats and leave it for a couple of minutes ..???or i must put it on the fire??



i eat oats raw.. just chew them.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 16, 2006)

Sounds like it would taste good to me and if you eat them raw they also taste good.


----------



## assassin (May 16, 2006)

no it's gr8 not gross  i tried it raw or semi raw as u suggested guys and it was 100% better even i wasn't stuffed


----------



## Seanp156 (May 16, 2006)

Heh, I just tried a bowl with skim milk, a scoop of whey, and .75 cups of raw oats and it was fairly good. I think this will make it much easier to down 1+ cups of oats for bulking than eating them cooked.


----------



## assassin (May 16, 2006)

yeah cooking them makes u get stuffed sooner


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 16, 2006)

i only eat oats in the morning in my breakfast shake. shakes are the best breakfast and u can make it calorie PACKED


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hrmm, I'm kinda thinking about trying whey, milk, strawberries and oats in a bowl like cereal... Would that work out well, or just be gross?



not gross at all. I do this all the time. Maybe I'm gross.


----------



## assassin (May 16, 2006)

actually , i'm gonna eat anything wich is gonna improve my performance or get me bigger, no matter if it's gross or s***    .....just kidding , yeah oats with whey and milk even with fruits are really cool i try every day something else with my magic oats........


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2006)

try gaining with peanut butter and oats with chocolate protein. Damn good!


----------

